#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  فروش انواع پاورهای 24 پین و 20 پین

## امید.اکبری

انواع پاور بیست پین 8 هزار تومان

انواع پاور 24 پین 15 هزار تومان

انواع پاور 24 پین فن بزرگ 18 هزار تومان

----------

*ghmb*,*NICHICON*

----------

